# Blood Parrot/red devil cross



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi, I have 7 blood Parrot/red devil fry available. They haven't gotten their colour yet but they are starting. They're about 8 months old now. Very healthy and active.
Asking $30 for all 7.
Located at Keele/401.


----------

